# Bild aus Wörtern



## lohokla (8. März 2004)

Ich würde gerne ein Bild erstellen, auf den die Form eines Gegenstandes nur mit Text (verschiedene Namen von Personen) ausgefüllt ist. Da man das manuell ziemlich schwer umsetzen kann, würde ich gern wissen, ob es dafür einen Filter oder ein extra Programm gibt?


----------



## Mark (8. März 2004)

Hi!

Also, ASCII-Generatoren gibt es ja so einige (z.B. ASCGen ), habe aber noch nie gehört, daß man den "Wortschatz" bestimmen kann. Denn eben aus den Buchstabenkombinationen werden ja die "Grausstufen" erstellt und das diese mit "Wörtern" übereinstimmen ist, denke ich mal, unwahrscheinlicher als bei den bekannten Bild-aus-tausend-Bildern-Mosaiken...


----------



## lohokla (8. März 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort.
Mir ist schon wichtig, dass der Text aus konkreten Namen  und nicht aus willkürlichen Zeichen besteht. Ich will eigentlich nur eine simple Form (Kreis, Quadrat) einfarbig mit Namen füllen, aber kein Graustufen-Bild in Ascii umwandeln.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. März 2004)

In Photoshop CS geht das ziemlich einfach.
Nur deine Form per Pfad erstellen und dann kannst du deinen Text in diesen Pfad hineinschreiben.
Eine Lösung für andere Versionen fällt mir spontan nicht ein.
Aber wir hatten schonmal ein ähnliches Thema mit einem Cowboyhut ...
/edit
Tja, wer hätte gedacht, dass man mit dem Suchbegriff "Hut" Ergebnisse im Photoshopforum erhält  

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=143539&highlight=Hut

Ich hoffe der Link hilft dir ein wenig weiter.


----------



## lohokla (8. März 2004)

Sowas hab ich gesucht - bei mir gehts sogar auch um das ABI-Shirt 
Zu dumm dass ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin, nach "Hut" zu suchen 
Ich wert die beiden beschriebenen Methoden demnächst Mal ausprobieren...  Danke!


----------

